# Whats A Good Solitary Fish



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I want to get a semi-active fish that has a personality, that gets around 14" and is very agressive. Is there any fish that come to mind with this kind of description.

What else would you do with a 135 gallon?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Flowerhorn


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

almost any large cichlid, Red Devil, Midas, Flowerhorn, Trimac, etc.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> almost any large cichlid, Red Devil, Midas, Flowerhorn, Trimac, etc.


 what he said


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I already have a flowerhorn in a 120, hes awesome, but I'd like something different


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm partial to Red Devils myself.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a managuense/motaguense or datnoid


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Get a red devil. They have tons of personality, or at least mine does. It's a pretty funny fish. It's also really aggressive towards other fish. It insists on chewing on their head and then spitting them out. Also, it is an avid digger, it dug out the entire middle of it's aquarium and makes sure that the middle floor is clean everyday. Definitely Red Devils-they're awesome.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fw- most cichlids are aggessive. i like the red devil but cant find them anyhere









sw- a volitain for sure. i think a full grown volitain would be ok in a 135. maybe a trigger to.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

an Oscar. Some are aggro but they all got tons of personality


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i think all those cichlids are cool but very common...............i'd suggest

1)arrowana w/ray
2)snakehead
2)FW puffer


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

how about a dovii


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> how about a dovii


 need a 400g for a full grown one.

an arowana with a small ray would be very kool


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

fahaka puffer...tons of personality


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Betta splendins


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lungfish , Protopterus annectens
Damn cool fish lots of personality
And I know someone who needs a home for one,

You have the space now tell me I can get you in contact
with a very nice fish

Any questions about lungfish please feel free to ask me


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I would personally get a monster Rhom 15inches+


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Lungfish , Protopterus annectens
> Damn cool fish lots of personality
> And I know someone who needs a home for one,
> 
> ...


 arent lungfish and birchirs in the same genius









or not

i think it would be cool to have like a shoal of that fish Podison X put up. very cool


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

_Polyterus Endlicheri Endlicheri_

very kool to have a shoal of these


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> Lungfish , Protopterus annectens
> Damn cool fish lots of personality
> And I know someone who needs a home for one,
> 
> ...


lungfish, never even seen one of those. I doubt I could find one up in canada though.

how big do they get?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> _Polyterus Endlicheri Endlicheri_
> 
> very kool to have a shoal of these


 bichirs don't shoal


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> an arowana with a small ray would be very kool


Too bad the tank is too small...he'd have to upgrade in about a year for the Aro.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

phil said:


> lungfish, never even seen one of those. I doubt I could find one up in canada though.
> 
> how big do they get?


 About 3 or more feet...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Too bad the tank is too small...he'd have to upgrade in about a year for the Aro.


 i think it would be perfect for a single aro..........i had mine in a 150g and he was doing perfect in there for a good 6 years..........until one day i found him on the ground after a water change


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes said:


> Betta splendins


 lol.....

a wolf fish would outgrow right?? Cause I saw a gray looking one at my LFS and it looked so awesome but I knew I didnt have the room for it

and not a dovii

hey could a beani do fine in a 135?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > _Polyterus Endlicheri Endlicheri_
> ...


 would be kool if they did :smile:

i dont know. maybe like 4 hystrix,scombia,recticula rays and variouse other fish.

also maybe a flower horn


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Lungfish , Protopterus annectens
> ...


Lungfish and bichir are very different,
I'm not going into detail I'm tired

no Bichir do not shoal

A P. annectens can get about 4 foot, normally they remain about 3 foot
I know someone that is looking for a home for an Annectens.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 Oh and in captivity they usually only get 16 to 24 inches


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Monster Rhom!!!! why mess with all the bull sh*t when you can own the baddest fish on the block!!! 15+ inches!!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Fahaka Puffers rule!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> why mess with all the bull sh*t when you can own the baddest fish on the block!!!


 cuz its not


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the tank is too small...he'd have to upgrade in about a year for the Aro.
> ...


 People do as people wish, but I can't see an Aro that's 36" long being happy in a tank that small. I always go by the rule that the tank has to be at least as wide as the fish is long.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dracofish said:


> People do as people wish, but I can't see an Aro that's 36" long being happy in a tank that small. I always go by the rule that the tank has to be at least as wide as the fish is long.


yeah, some people have (much) lower standards of fishkeeping than others it seems. Nigaphan I ask that you do all the other arrows out there a huge favor, by not telling people to put them in 150g's


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

buahah.. never invest any kind of money in piranha.. Firstly, what a waste of a tank.. 15 inch rohm = most boring way to spend 500 dollars i can think of. STUPID!

I think you should do a predator community set up. You could go with some polys... endlichiri maybe!.. really cool looking, you could pick up maybe and adonis pleco, or some bad ass catfish and i would probably go with some ciclids after that.. Vijea Synspilium, or bifasciatus... or you could pick up one of the Oriental green dragon flowerhorns that just arrived yesterday in california.. They are running 3 bills and worth every penny.

of course this tank would be centered around the polys though.. the cichlid would merely have free range over the open waters.

also the barred midas cichlids from the short body midas that jeff rapps is selling are incredible.


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

I would go with a Big pair of either Red Devil, Festae, Jags, FH or Texas


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

dracofish said:


> People do as people wish, but I can't see an Aro that's 36" long being happy in a tank that small. I always go by the rule that the tank has to be at least as wide as the fish is long.


 well my tank is 72x24x20 and he add adaqete room to move around cuz he was the only one in the tank..........i know these monster do get bigger.......but he was very happy in his tank


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah, some people have (much) lower standards of fishkeeping than others it seems. Nigaphan I ask that you do all the other arrows out there a huge favor, by not telling people to put them in 150g's


 why is seem like everyone is knocking on me these days on this place:huh:i dont have lower standards on my tanks........150g for one arowana....is a no no.....i think that's more than enough room..........that's my 2 cents.......


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, some people have (much) lower standards of fishkeeping than others it seems. Nigaphan I ask that you do all the other arrows out there a huge favor, by not telling people to put them in 150g's
> ...


 MEANWHILE, the other 95% of the aquarist population think you have terribly bad standards. IF you keep doling out crappy advice like that, expect to get 'knocked on' plenty more often to come.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> MEANWHILE, the other 95% of the aquarist population think you have terribly bad standards. IF you keep doling out crappy advice like that, expect to get 'knocked on' plenty more often to come.


 well i dont wanna have a fight over this but man ur pissing me off.........sh*t if you dont like advice then dont listen to it...........95% of the population.......please go to arofantic see what size tanks they have they're arowana's in.........it's not bad advice............but i guess your the expert right........so what like 1000g tank for one arowana???..........juss ridiculous.............but whatevers i'll leave it at that.........


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

btw their recommended size for a one arrowana is 4x2x2 which is 120g


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> btw their recommended size for a one arrowana is 4x2x2 which is 120g


 where did you read that? send a link; I can't find on the site on the site where they say an ideal tank is 120g

Regardless, that size a tank is RIDICULOUS. A silver arrow couldn't even swim the length of its body without having to turn around or hit the side-glass. Not too mention how it would have to wind itsself almost in half just to turn around. That's just sad.









Go ahead man, keep laying up the shitty advice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> well i dont wanna have a fight over this but man ur pissing me off.........sh*t if you dont like advice then dont listen to it...........


This is a forum; anything you say can be put immediately up to debate if someone feels its incorrect. I'd hate to have people like you going about recommending people put their arros in crap tanks like that.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > why mess with all the bull sh*t when you can own the baddest fish on the block!!!
> ...


 to me it is and thats all that matters, I could give a sh*t less about your preference


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/showthre...ank+size+advice

look around that's what they all say...........dont have time for people with no compromise


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

By 6 years, your Aro should have been full grown, whether it be a South American, Australian, or Asian. If it was a Silver, it should have been well over 30" long, which is too big for a tank that's only 24" wide, IMO. If it was an Aussie or Asian, it still would have been too big for that small of a tank. They aren't as flexible as South Americans and so require even more room for turning because they can't bend as much.

I made the mistake of raising a Silver Arowana in a 120 and I can say that whoever recommends that size tank for life is a complete and total moron. At 23" my Silver still had room to turn, but I can say that he would have been much happier in a larger tank. He was soon to get an indoor pond, but certain things happened, and he's no longer with me.

Keeping Aros in small tanks is just bad...I don't like fish to look like Quasi Modo...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

see dracofish your cool to talk to........not like some assholes.......but yea they say 4x2x2 is min.........i think that is small........but my tank was 6x2.......i no longer have him......but i was told that he was growned to the max.........28" or so........he was a platinum asian aro.........given to me from my uncle.....who has been rasing aro's since he was a little child.........so some of my advice came from him.......im pretty sure they would love to have a bigger tank.......but mine seem happy........and growned to his max.......death was cuz of careless water change not tank size


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well what about and kiddie pool with a pond tarp as the lining. how would that be.









i dont know about the whole aro thing because i only had one for 5 hours before it was eaten but 6' to me for a 3' fish does seem a little small. i think the best tank would be 9'by6'by1'

it would have tons of room. or you could have a 1' wide tank and have a 4' tank and just have a power head at one end.but that is pure bull$hit


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

well it takes alotta years before it'll be that size sweet lu..........like 3-4.......i dont know about the kiddie pool though funny man...lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > mr_meanor said:
> ...


whats your point? that you don't care about my opinion? obviously i dont care about your opinion either. So what? lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> death was cuz of careless water change not tank size


 tank size never results in DEATH; it merely results in the fish equivalent of misery and physical stagnation


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Betta splendins










That's almost as ridiculous as your avatar lol. Bdking, you got any pix of the green dragon flowerhorn? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

there has never been an adult yet, but i was created by a next generation blue dragon cross with super red fish... The result is simliar to the pearls of the orient? little different body structure. These have a high head and snakeskin pearls and a greenish hue instead of blue.
Those also bred the new red bubble head which is from the same parents as the neon red dragon that appears on the FHUSA banner.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> tank size never results in DEATH; it merely results in the fish equivalent of misery and physical stagnation


 dude ur negative......and i can see i'm not the only person u have opinions about...either way...ur the expert...so everyone should listen to you


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> so everyone should listen to you


 or, at the very least, I hope noone takes your advice on tank sizes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > so everyone should listen to you
> ...


 at the very least :laugh: ok

this tread is derailing. i think someone should just start a new one because these 2 lovebirds cant get along right.

no offnese man


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > death was cuz of careless water change not tank size
> ...


Damn 45 when did you join the camp of logical,








almost as bad as me

P.S. Staying out of this otherwise


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did you decide on a fish yet. i wanna know what you choose


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Badass monster Rhom


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Badass monster Rhom


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Badass monster Rhom


 cool pick dude


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Badass monster Rhom
> ...


 why not get a badass tiny baby rhom. i have opne and love him. so tiny and cute


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah but they get big and mean


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

since you already have a single rhom, go with puffers


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Mystus Wyckii, they get a little bigger than 14" but they are a great solitary catfish.


----------

